# Dollar store plants?



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

My local dollar store has a bunch of plastic plants- some with metal "backbones" some w/o. some are cloth like matterial.

all are large, cheap, and look great.

can i use these in my fishy tank?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Not a very good idea for the ones with metal. The cloth will eventually deteriorate as well and get fraid looking. Your call on them.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its best not to use plastic/ fabric plants with wire in them. The wire can rust and cause all kinds of problems. If you don't want to buy aquarium plants artificial or real go to a hobby store and look for ones that don't have wire in them. They have several to choose from.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

The plants without metal in them should be just fine


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks alot guys! you probobly just saved me $50 easy!


----------



## woodyg3 (Mar 24, 2009)

I would never, ever use plastic or cloth plants in an aquarium unless they came from a pet store. You don't know what they are made out of, what dyes may have been used, what curing agents or other chemicals might be on them, etc.

Saving money means nothing if you threaten the health of your fish.

I say, Just Don't Do It!


----------



## cichlidkeeper (Jul 13, 2009)

it shouldnt be a problem. no metal wires, and make sure you boil them before putting them in your tank. that will take care of any wierd chemicals or dyes that woodyg3 is worried about.


----------

